# copper/black/red super delta pics



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got a new betta last night after my crowntail died very suddenly with no obvious symptoms 


















Whats weird is I have had him less than 24 hours and he has already built me a bubble nest...usually it takes my bettas weeks to finally make nests. Im not sure what he is so happy about because I have no females for him...at least he is happy


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

He is sooo frickin awesome!!!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

betta0fish said:


> He is sooo frickin awesome!!!


Thanks


----------

